# Linn Melodik



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this Isobarik sub?
I have one and really like it, anyone else.

Eddie


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Eddie, sorry, but, I haven't. Hopefully someone else will, keep looking. Dennis


----------

